# Locating equipment.



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

What's a good leak location equipment brand and what's the cost for it?

I've been using a local guy to do my locates, but his guys have taken a job from me and just this week was doing a locate for a friend and tried to talk my colleagues customer into a re-pipe and then left the job without locating the problem. So, needless to say, he's conned himself out of work.

I am not constrained by a particular budget, but would like the best bang for the buck.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've heard great things about Fisher but I've never used their equipment. I have had very good results with a Goldak 777. 





Paul


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> What's a good leak location equipment brand and what's the cost for it?
> 
> I've been using a local guy to do my locates, but his guys have taken a job from me and just this week was doing a locate for a friend and tried to talk my colleagues customer into a re-pipe and then left the job without locating the problem. So, needless to say, he's conned himself out of work.
> 
> I am not constrained by a particular budget, but would like the best bang for the buck.


Hands down the Ridgid Navitrack and SeekTeck technology cannot be beat for pipe and Sonde locating.

I am currently using a Metrotech HL-4000 for leak locating but it is very pricey. The Goldak 777 will do a pretty good job depending on the operator but it is the same locator today as the one I bought over 30-years ago. I would say the Goldak 777 is you best bang for your buck.

I have always found locating gives you the best return for you investment over any other piece of equipments.

Mark


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> What's a good leak location equipment brand and what's the cost for it?
> 
> I've been using a local guy to do my locates, but his guys have taken a job from me and just this week was doing a locate for a friend and tried to talk my colleagues customer into a re-pipe and then left the job without locating the problem. So, needless to say, he's conned himself out of work.
> 
> I am not constrained by a particular budget, but would like the best bang for the buck.


So you give him work and then he steals your job. Nice. sounds like he needs a butt kicking.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I like fisher


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> So you give him work and then he steals your job. Nice. sounds like he needs a butt kicking.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I use a Ridgid brick and Ridgid Scout to energize the line and then locate the line.

For the actual leak detection I use the Goldak unit. If you have a good ear, leak detection is fairly simple.


----------



## Unitedleak (Oct 27, 2010)

*Leak detection equipment*

Subsurface has some great stuff on the market. Fisher does, too, and the Fisher stuff holds up a bit better. Subsurface needs to be taken care of, but it has been around for a long time, and it has worked well for years. Some of their new products are neat, but I still prefer the LD-12 and LD-15 depending on what you're using it for.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

Plumber Jim said:


> So you give him work and then he steals your job. Nice. sounds like he needs a butt kicking.


The Not so angry approach - > Call him out to an address that doesnt exist... The semi angry but probably wont work - > Order 3000 pizzas to his office address on a Friday.... My personal favourite - > Just throw bricks through his roof.... :furious:


----------

